# Teach me about betta quality, please :)



## thepapillon (Jun 22, 2015)

I breed and show papillons... (little furry dogs)  

And I am curious to learn about the form and quality of good bettas. 

Here is a picture of my petstore betta. (Yes, I know he is not show quality.) I would like to learn what are good and bad qualities of bettas. (I apologize the quality of the picture is poor... it's the best I can do with my camera phone!)

So, you will not hurt my feelings if you rip him apart! lol Tell me the good, the bad and the ugly. I want to learn  

If you have pictures of your betta or other bettas for teaching purposes, PLEASE share! 

Show me what to look for when I get my next betta!

Thanks!

(Sorry I took this picture on the bowed side of his tank...which made his topline look really humpy... it's not, I'll try for another photo later.)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Read this article and ask what you don't understand. 
Holland Betta Show 2015 - - Chapter 1A Development of the new Bettas4all Standard â€“ Phase I (July 2010)


----------



## thepapillon (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for posting that! Great read! I see no mention of Rosetail or Over Halfmoon or Halfsun.. are these faulted or not shown? Also, upon reading about the crowntail... It talks about them being halfmoon. Are there crowntails shown that are SUper Delta or Delta? 

Head shape: Could you post a pic of a good and bad head form? I'm not understanding spoon types.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

A betta's body should look like a bullet. Many bettas have uneven top and bottom lines. Some have crooked spines and may look sort of hunched backed. And some may have heads that is rather dipped/curved down . . . take a look at this; Betta Splendens - a photo on Flickriver (found it from google search) Compare that form to other bettas under "betta splendens" in google. This is what is meant by spoon head.

Keep in mind that I'm not an IBC member and have never shown. I only know general criteria of show bettas.

DeT or SDeT are easier to create and maintain. IBC shows targets the "hard or special" forms and must show balance. All modern forms must be HM - caudal must open 180*, all three fins must be balanced and form as best a half circle as possible (except for traditional and asymmetrical PK). 

Rose, OHM, HS, to my knowledge are not shown. CT must have a 180* caudal spread (HM form). Keep in mind that show criteria is different in each area.


----------

